# Is it legal ????



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Is it legal to hunt in kent ohio private property. I cannot find any where on the Internet that says yes or no. Talked to a lady on the phone from kent and she said no but I'd like to get some more info on this. I might have an opportunity to have access to a nice piece of property very close to the brimfield line but unfortunately it's a kent address. Thanks for any info on this


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

I want to hunt deer with a bow by the way.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The address itself wouldn't mean anything. My address is listed as the closest town, but it's 8 miles away. What would matter is if it's within the city limits. If you find that it is within the city limits, I'd contact the police department and ask for sure.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Codified Ordinances For the City of Kent:



> 505.11 HUNTING PROHIBITED; EXCEPTED AREAS.
> (a) The hunting of animals or fowl within the Municipality is prohibited.
> (b) No person shall hunt, kill, or attempt to kill any animal or fowl by the use of firearms
> or any other means, unless the person is performing a valid and authorized law enforcement function.
> ...


Source: http://www.kentohio.org/gov2/codified.asp

As M.Magis has already said it depends on the physical location of the property. If it is inside the municipal boundaries then the answer to "can you hunt there" is a big fat NO.

If the property is outside the municipality in the township or another township unrelated to the city then you probably can hunt there but I'd have to know where it is to say for sure.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

I wouldn't go by the address either. I work in Brimfield but we have a kent address. Look on google maps to see if your land is in Brimfield or kent


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Nate167 said:


> I wouldn't go by the address either. I work in Brimfield but we have a kent address. Look on google maps to see if your land is in Brimfield or kent
> 
> It is across the street from green hills golf course and next to brimfield family steakhouse which both have kent addresses but it seems to be brimfield.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

Yeah that's Brimfield. I believe you can hunt in Brimfield. Call Brimfield pd to make sure. I know discharging firearms is allowed 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

Nate167 said:


> Yeah that's Brimfield. I believe you can hunt in Brimfield. Call Brimfield pd to make sure. I know discharging firearms is allowed
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thanks Nate. I will call them. This is great news if I'm allowed. Thanks for your help guys


Drew


----------

